# Chrome on GummyNex



## krichmond0306 (Jan 13, 2012)

I can not seem to get Chrome to work on my Bionic. Anyone else having issues. It'll load up etc but any page I load will be blank. Screenshots to follow


----------



## krichmond0306 (Jan 13, 2012)

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## basoodler (Mar 1, 2012)

It worked for me on the leaks. If you are using gummy then you are not on the leak. Gummy does not have hardware acceleration because its not running on the ics kernel.

I found chrome to be buggy and wonky compared to other browsers like opera or dolphin. So you are probably not missing much.

I suggest checking out the latest ics leak. Instructions are right here in this forum stickied at the top. There are a bunch of rooms to flash over the leaks that are fully functional.


----------

